
Every bit of exercise counts in reducing risk of early death: Study - fraqed
http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/second-opinion-exercise-1.4598543?cmp=rss
======
meri_dian
Did they control for disease? I read the article quickly but I didn't see any
mention of controls.

I mean people who are sick or disabled from disease and can't exercise as a
result would be expected to die sooner than other people who are healthy and
don't have limits, so the results reported here may not be interesting.

